# Printer Problems

## R-II

For a couple days now I've been trying to set up my printer in Gentoo.  So I tried using CUPS, as that's what seems to be recommended more or less.  Well, I finally got to a point where I got CUPS set up and started, and fetched a driver for my HP DeskJet 722C, as there wasn't one for it.  So now I've got it setup to run through lp0, it's detected in Kde Control - Printers, and I go to run a test page.

According to the control panel, the print was successfull.  But looking at the jobs, it was actually aborted.  Tried it a coupele more times, still no go.  Looked in the CUPS log file, reveals the following:

I [09/Sep/2002:15:57:57 +0000] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 3216) for job 7.

I [09/Sep/2002:15:57:57 +0000] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/cupsomatic (PID 27029) for job 7.

I [09/Sep/2002:15:57:57 +0000] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/parallel (PID 15728) for job 7.

E [09/Sep/2002:15:57:57 +0000] PID 27029 stopped with status 2!

E [09/Sep/2002:16:16:34 +0000] restart_job: job #7 cannot be restarted - no files!

I alsa tried concatenating a small text file to /dev/lp0.  It doesn't appear to do anything, though I don't get any errors or messages either, so I'm not sure.  I've got parallel port, multi io, pc-style parport, printer parport, IEEE  **** (whatever it is under parport) all embeded in the kernel.  I also added "cups" to my USE in /etc/make.conf, then recompiled cups, then ghostscript.

And on a last little note, attempting a test page from the localhost:631 for the printer resulted in the "successful print" message, with the job reflecting it aborted, and attempting a restart from there gives me a 'client-error-not-possible' message.

So I'm completely stumped, I can't think of what's left to do.

----------

## mksoft

IIRC the 722c is a GDI printer (win printer) which uses a propietry protocol from hp (PPA).

I have no experience with that printer, but you might want to have a look at pnm2ppa (which is in portage) and have a look at pnm2ppa's home page.

----------

## R-II

Well I emerged that, which seems to be something I do need, then I reemerged cups then ghostscript.  Did a little configuration, but I'mnot really sure what applies.  Anyway, as it stands, it hasn't made any difference, so I'm probably missing this or that, it doesn't appear to have any documentation on interfacing with cups, so I'll look around a bit more.

----------

## neeper13

This is how I get it to work, hopefully it will work for you.

note: This is for printer connected to the parallel port (/dev/lp0).

First, go to this page, and generate a PPD-O-Matic file for the 722C.  Copy this text into your favorite text editor and save it as 'HP-DeskJet_722C-pnm2ppa-ppd.ppd'.

Do this (as root):

```
emerge cups

emerge pnm2ppa

cp HP-DeskJet_722C-pnm2ppa-ppd.ppd /usr/share/cups/model/

/etc/init.d/cupsd start (or restart)

lpadmin -p foo1 -m HP-DeskJet_722C-pnm2ppa-ppd.ppd -v parallel:/dev/lp0 -E

```

note:This creates a printer named 'foo1' under cups.  You can name it whatever you want.

Any non-root user in group lp can print AND administer the printer.

Next, open a browser and go to:  http://localhost:631

Now you can configure it and print a test page.

Hope this helps    :Very Happy: 

(minor update to correct mis-spelling: 09-14-02)

----------

## R-II

Problem finally solved, after running a dmesg I found that it's insisting that I have an HP720C and not an HP722C (just like windows does), so afte rI set it up for HP720C, it ran without a hitch.  God I hate HP for this... I'm almost led to believe they changed nothing whatsoever except the number...

----------

## CDLM

very old thread, but the 722C was a promotional offer - a 720C that included extra special paper or ink at a discount - pretty stupid eh?

- Dave -

----------

## CDLM

another note: you need foomatic too

----------

